# F-Man's GT-R @ Surrey Rolling Road Breaks Record !



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

A quick update for you all !, 

Today 3 of the SVM Team are at Surrey Rolling Road (Kev,John & Gav) together with Ben from GTC and Charlie & Ryan from Syvecs.

We took 3 R35's up, 2 are having Syvecs mapped but we also took along F-Mans to see what kind power "The Mighty Thor" makes...........

Car was on Map 0 (35Psi) running E85 Fuel the Lads @ Surrey Rolling Road could not get the power down in 3rd gear 

4th Gear Run upto 6500RPM then the 4wd light came on due to spin, the results speak for themselves !!

1274BHP & 1100lbft Torque....:runaway::runaway::runaway: Charlie and Ryan said this GT-R is 1400bhp+ We just can't get the power down on the rollers ! 

Peak power would be at 7500rpm but I will let the graph do the talking but Would just like to Congratulate all involved ... Great Results lads !




























Regards

Amar


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely bonkers. :runaway:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness me!! I can see I am going to have to get a rocket added to my car to stand any chance of beating you guys!!

Fantastic result. Can't wait to see it on the black stuff!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:



.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Twice the power of mine, then a bit more. WANT!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Will that void the warranty?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Will that void the warranty?


Now that is Funny Robbie ! LOL:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hell on earth. Would have been a sight to see! Im there tomorrow so hopefully the power didn't destroy their facility.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Cograts guys :bowdown1: always delivering and setting the benchmark :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Mental mental.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Will that void the warranty?


The wipers are still covered... :chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well done SVM thats insane! :smokin:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

fantastic results! going to have to re-read that project thread now  

what did the others make and how are they finding the Syvecs?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Some serious grunt, well done to all.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jeepers, that fair blows away just about everything. Amazing!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW amazing cant wait to see what times SVM do next year..

congrats to all for pushing these cars ;-)


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how does this thing not break down every day?


well done SVM:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Terrific result Francis,

That is absolutely awesome power and more to come I'd bet.

The quality of these motor builds is shining through and all the years of hard work and research are now paying off. :bowdown1:

Going to be an interesting end to this season and next year will be epic.

Ludders will need more than a rocket now:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ludders will need more than a rocket now:chuckle:


Right! I'm going on a diet!!



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Right! I'm going on a diet!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! come on Jeff you know i can't compete with you if you go on a diet, it's just not fair.:flame:

I plan to have Francis drive for me so that will stuff your diet :chuckle:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Right! I'm going on a diet!! .


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Just get the angle grinder out it's easier :flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

800bhp said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Just get the angle grinder out it's easier :flame:


Cant do that Jeff already looks like chopped liver:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Just get the angle grinder out it's easier :flame:


How true!


.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow that's some serious power. Well done all involved, simply awesome result :bowdown1:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sh*t!

Whats the estimated 0 - 100 in that? It must be around 5 seconds surely...

David


----------



## Nick Xoticar (Aug 23, 2002)

Amazing stuff again Guys , that record's sure going to be close damn cant blooming wait , 
Francis if ya see this PM me your number fella please got it in one of me old phones somewhere


----------



## Simon Chorlton (Apr 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick update for you all !,
> 
> ...


there are no word for this :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

RIGHT ON! beast mode.
would 1500bhp = about 1320+-whp/970+- wtq on a dyno in the usa?

could you run on dyno in RWD mode?


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

That's awesome! Love this!


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Time to bolt this to a hub Dyno, that'll cure the wheel spin issues


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

phenomenal power must be insane to try and pilot !!

well done guys


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mindlessoath said:


> RIGHT ON! beast mode.
> would 1500bhp = about 1320+-whp/970+- wtq on a dyno in the usa?
> 
> could you run on dyno in RWD mode?


actually, typically US figures quoted at the wheels tend to be what we see at the flywheel.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> actually, typically US figures quoted at the wheels tend to be what we see at the flywheel.


And we claim 30% transmission losses.


----------



## Xtreme Motorsport (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a fantastic result chaps like to see what she does down the strip


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

100% epic.......thats all i have to say!


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

ohh my days, thats some HP @ twice what mine will be pushing out...

I'd be searching for a decent RR that can handle the power and give you a true result


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Got to be a hub dyno for that


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

God damn!! That must be 'The Godzilla'

Well done to all those involved in that creation, vids please!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Does it come with a 3 year warranty? LOL

Congrats a testiment to your dedication and passion for the R35.

Get it on the drag strip and put the yanks in their place!


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is unbelievable.....Reminds me why I bought a GTR :bowdown1::bowdown1:

Is it reliable, or just for the Drag strip then stripped down and checked over !?!?!?


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

These are phenomenal results :thumbsup: Great results for SVM, GTC and the team..Lets see how we get on at the track:flame:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

F.MAN. said:


> These are phenomenal results :thumbsup: Great results for SVM, GTC and the team..Lets see how we get on at the track:flame:


bet you cant wait to try it mate ;-)

if the weather is good i predict an 8 lo for you lol...how far into 8s i dont know,,,


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> actually, typically US figures quoted at the wheels tend to be what we see at the flywheel.


What size turbo is he using now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> WOW amazing cant wait to see what times SVM do next year..
> 
> congrats to all for pushing these cars ;-)


Francis out on sunday :squintdan:squintdan
kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Francis out on sunday :squintdan:squintdan
> kk


Santa pod? If so see you there!:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Sh*t!
> 
> Whats the estimated 0 - 100 in that? It must be around 5 seconds surely...
> 
> David


Traction is an issue without traction control,he will do *0.130mph in 6 seconds* 
and *0-154mph circa 7.6seconds *
Syvecs will improve 
kk


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Traction is an issue without traction control,he will do *0.130mph in 6 seconds*
> and *0-154mph circa 7.6seconds *
> Syvecs will improve
> kk


Wow!! :thumbsup:

100 in under 5 then!!!

Lets hope it stays in 1 piece.

David


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

As always 
The point is we push hard, we find the weak links we develope new parts we go faster 
Gearbox parts,difs,driveshafts,clutches,engine parts all put under real tests.

Hulk is moving the bar up, for these guys! my goal is for 1800bhp
and the we want the first 7 sec R35 ("*7*" is my favorite number  ),by next year 1400bhp will be a walk in the park lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Really enjoyed Friday, my first time to Surrey Rolling road but i knew for a while this was one of the best dyno's in UK, an independent dyno where data is accurate, they know how to strap down GT-R's and use in the right run mode. Charlie was a great host, wealth of knowledge and real sound guy, with a very cool waiting room.

Pleased for Francis, this GT-R's been the most powerful in UK for a while even since he was pushing 850hp+ & 9.6 @ 146mph on stock manifold modified turbo spec in 2010. Since then alot of spec changes, cutting edge testing of new parts which has helped us move forward and benefit other GT-R's. Francis is a complete drag racing nut, sometimes i think he's joking when he says i'll be at pod next week. Look forward to seeing when his car has the new billet 70mm throttles & 12 injectors for E98. E85 makes good power & torque, cooling, and less harmful emissions than race fuel or even pump.

Big thanks to Syvecs technical director Ryan for 1st round of getting us (me, gav, john, kevan) up to speed on the S8. It really is an eye opener how advanced it is, the knock control, monster data-logging, launch & traction is different league, and not surprised how huge globally its becoming not just in GT-R. Good to support a British product.

Amar will have to post up info on the other two 35's. Charlie & Ryan both confirmed said our Fly wheel figures are very similar to U.S wheel HP.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> confirmed said our Fly wheel figures are very similar to U.S wheel HP.


that is correct lol

good luck tomorrow guys, am hoping nice weather and everything goes to plan..

i can see mr hanton potentially losing record for a little bit lol..

get some videos up.:smokin:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> that is correct lol
> 
> good luck tomorrow guys, am hoping nice weather and everything goes to plan..
> 
> ...


Be glad to loose to another SVM team member. BUT I'll be back LOL:clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Be glad to loose to another SVM team member. BUT I'll be back LOL:clap:


good to hear lets hope tomorrow is nice day


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Impressive, what was the actual wheel BHP?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Impressive, what was the actual wheel BHP?


uk 1000whp+ usa 1250whp + 
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

so if i took the jun r1 to usa its 1300 overall hp.

crazy figures in usa tbh.


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

Francis

Great results on the dyno, I have driven the Hulk and know how bonkers that car was, you and John have pushed the boundaries further again and there is no-one else in the UK to provide the development and support that is needed other than Kev and SVM!

You guys keep pushing means others benefit from that as things drip feed down to the 850r's / 750r's and so on. 

It's great to see you guys taking on the yanks and the rest of the world and I know either you or John will hold the world record for and R35 1/4 mile some time soon.

My car wont be far behind..... ha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Francis.......First Run Today 1.9sec 60ft track damp lol
However stil did his best time to date ..163mph in 9.3 secs 

Do the math's!

8's for sure are on there way for this man


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Francis.......First Run Today 1.9sec 60ft track damp lol
> However stil did his best time to date ..163mph in 9.3 secs
> 
> Do the math's!
> ...


By 2pm i think he will be into the eights:chuckle:


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Popped up to the pod for an hour and managed to get a quick vid of F-Man. Pretty damn impressive engine build!
Track was abit damp and almost every car I saw had pretty bad launches.

F Man R35 GTR at Santa Pod vs R34 GTR - YouTube


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabulous congrats all - Andy Forrest isn't going to know what hit him at TOTB! Imagine where he doesn't even make the final....... GTROC 1, 2, 3 and overall win this year?


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

what was the final results from the day at pod?


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

rbs14a said:


> what was the final results from the day at pod?


IIRC something broke on the next run which ended the day for them


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

That was me in my white 34 next to Francis. At the end of that run there was a load of smoke and it looked like he blew a turbo. With any luck he will be back out soon and so will I !!


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> That was me in my white 34 next to Francis.


You'll soon have a skyline for every day of the week 

What time did the R1 do?


----------

